# Black Halloween Punch



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Wouldn't that look GREAT!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Especially yummy with floating eyeballs and ice cubes with plastic bugs and flies, don't you think?


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I made this at our Halloween party and the kids (mostly teenagers) just LOVED it! Not many of the adults cared for it - too sweet for most. However, we had our own special cauldron of adult brew to make up for it.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Good plan....


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Two cups of sugar !!
Isn't it too much ??!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, it was very sweet with two cups of sugar. The kids seemed to really like it though. Next year if I make it again I'll probably use Crystal Light or just use 1 cup sugar and 1 cup sweetner.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I like the idea of a black punch. Nothing like a really strange color for atmosphere at a Halloween party!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have used that recipe at school halloween parties when my kids were young, it went by the name ghoul aid. Kids loved it, , served in in a new cauldrin,then gave them "dirt" to eat,complete with worms the kids loved it!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

~Snippity~
1 (.13 ounce) envelope unsweetened grape soft drink mix
1 (.13 ounce) envelope unsweetened orange soft drink mix
2 cups white sugar
3 quarts cold water
1 liter ginger ale
~Snip~

Has anyone done this with real juice? Would it work with grape juice and orange juice? Or wouldn't it be dark enough?


----------



## HD-Lilly (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't see why not on the juice part .

I may try this only with soda (no sugar or water)
and some Black Rum yummy or even Ouzo for a licorice flavor


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

The good thing about the unflavored "drink mixes" is that you can sweeten them as little or as much as you want with sugar or sweetener.

I'd test it first tho' because some of those sweeteners can leave a weird after taste when used in a large amount, and they aren't on a 1 to 1 ratio either.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*For a real dark color...*

Squid ink is used to dye certain foods a black color. It can be purchased from Amazon. Enter the ASIN number in the search box B000LR4RC4
Only 72 cents a package, now that's affordable.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool ideas!


----------

